# First Variety?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Just wondering what variety people first chose to breed, and did you stay with that variety? or move on to something else?

Is there a variety that you just love and will always breed/keep some?


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm not a show breeder (although I hope one day I will have some showable mice), but I have to say that I absolutely love red satins. I have no idea if they (as a variety) have a chance at a show bench and I'm keeping them as a side project, but I don't think I'd be ever able to resign - I love their shiny coats, it looks like polished copper and is so soft!

My main project (for over a year now) are blue/black fox lines. I'm not even close yet, but still fighting!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I think all the satins are stunning 

Ooo foxies  any pics


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

I first Chose to go with merle tans but the only merles I had were sick so that project went out the door. But I found Tri colors and Am Hooked!!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Aww sorry to hear about your merles 

I was just looking at some tri colours they are stunning


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

firstmice said:


> Aww sorry to hear about your merles
> 
> I was just looking at some tri colours they are stunning


I love how every Tri color is different! No offense to the PEW breeders out there ( as I have seen some stunning ones ) but I get bored looking at one color..


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

I really like the tri colours, but I've fallen in love with cream satins 

But I keep seeing more varieties and liking them haha


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

firstmice said:


> I really like the tri colours, but I've fallen in love with cream satins
> 
> But I keep seeing more varieties and liking them haha


I love Satins in general LOL. So soft and silky <3 I haven't seen a cream in real life yet though so who knows if I will like one :3 I found out quick enough a picture is very different from the real thing


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

yes, I would very much like to see alot of the varieties in the fur


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

With show I started with foxes and will allways have them I think I've come so far with them now and feel like it would be for nothing if I left them. Also hardly anyone else is showing them now so don't what them to go from the fancy. I expanded and added some quality Siamese last year and still had my pet Siamese I'm working on. I plan now to expand into the marked section with brokens.

Many people tend to have varities in diffrent sections but I'd advise any new person to showing to pick just the one variety to start with then later once u get the hang of picking mice to show and breed for show then add more varities later.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

PPVallhunds said:


> With show I started with foxes and will allways have them I think I've come so far with them now and feel like it would be for nothing if I left them. Also hardly anyone else is showing them now so don't what them to go from the fancy. I expanded and added some quality Siamese last year and still had my pet Siamese I'm working on. I plan now to expand into the marked section with brokens.
> 
> Many people tend to have varities in diffrent sections but I'd advise any new person to showing to pick just the one variety to start with then later once u get the hang of picking mice to show and breed for show then add more varities later.


I do like the foxes too  I think the Siamese are stunning , I'm thinking I will start with cream, why is it so hard to choose just one! really need to get to some shows and see some in the fur


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

yes it ca be very hard to chose, when i was doing a list of future varities i want all my list was in the AOV class! i need diffrent sections though. after broken will be lilac self


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

O lilac sounds nice


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm just breeding pets, though I am just starting out. my first litter turned into a bunch of red eye doves. the mother is silver and the sire is fawn, so I guess I was fortunate in pairing compatible genes. that is to say lucky- I didn't realize colors had to be compatible to get good pups (color-wise, at any rate)


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

My first variety is and was pied.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Im from New Zealand. So its quite hard to get mice. Its kind of luck of whatever I can find. I am working on pure black (very close) , black and white pied and a line of a grey and white colour that I am unaware of name.
I no longer breed mice from pet store as I have developed stronger mce and bigger size I don't want to ruin this. Im only in third generation though.


----------

